# Vector Video ?



## tastelessfruit (Oct 30, 2008)

this is a very short clip of an effect i like to be able to duplicate.
i know howl by using the app. VECTORMAGIC for pics but is there a simple
way for video?
clip link:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xV6-moSt8g0
stills exported from the video:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





THANKS


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 30, 2008)

That's called "rotoscope."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotoscoping

It's not really vector video -- it's raster video -- as it is resolution-dependent (it cannot be scaled up to a larger size without losing resolution, unlike vector art which can be scaled infinitely).  It just looks like vectors -- but it's still all pixels.

Looks like there was some development on Mac OS X-compatible rotoscoping software in the past few years:

http://www.google.com/search?q=mac+...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

Off the top of my head, though, I couldn't recommend any cheap roto package, though.  A friend of mine worked on "A Scanner Darkly" (he conceived of, built and roto'ed the multi-eye guy, if you've seen the movie) and they used some big-budget Mac rotoscoping software... I could ask for names, if you like, but I think they'd be quite cost-prohibitive unless you needed them for professional use.


----------



## tastelessfruit (Oct 30, 2008)

ya veo-at least i know the name of it and i can keep my eyes and ears open. & no....
expensive professional software is not called for as i'm no more than a dilletante.
mil gracias guey!


----------

